# .22 Hornet for Coyotes?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I searched the posts on here and found a post about a Ruger in .22 Hornet. Most of the talk was about accuracy, but I'm wondering if this gun is enough gun for coyotes? Looking at one and am not sure.
All help is, as always, appreciated.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Most of the guys and ladies call them in and it has plenty of power. I like reaching out and it does not have enough power for me. Now on Parie dogs it is my 100yd gun and closer.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply. 
I'm just curious as to what type of bullet most use in them for coyotes? Soft Point, hollow point, ect..., and what range would be acceptable for this round?
Thanks again 
Dan


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

hollow point I would use it out to 200yards :beer:


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

I shot my first coyote with my 22 hornet this summer. It was about 75 yards out and i was using 35g vmax bullets and it dropped right in its tracks.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Good to hear. Didn't know if it had that much punch or not. That's an option then. You guys know much about the NEF single shot in that caliber?
Fount a nice looking one for a decent price and it's a great fit with the iron sights. What scope and rings would you suggest for a little pea shooter like this? I'd like to have the option of see thru mounts so I can use the iron if I so wish. 
Opinions please. Remember, I'm very cheap though. :lol:

Thanks a bunch,
Dan


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

How would u guys rate it versus a 22 mag


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

coyote_buster said:


> How would u guys rate it versus a 22 mag


Way better than a 22 mag and way more fun


----------



## h-m (Oct 7, 2003)

Hey all,
I have a Harrington & Richardson Mod 157 (way before the time of the NEF) .22 Hornet that i have had since about '81-82, it is the first real gun i bought when i was a young shaver. I use Speer 40 grain hornet .224 bullets ahead of W680 powder for 2950 fps and i print .7 inch groups at 100 yd. i use a tasco 4 x 40 TV view scope on it. I haven't shot dogs for many years but will be with my boy this winter, but with this load if the wind cooperates, i would take 200 yd shots and not feel under gunned. It is a sweet little gun.
Try it, you will reially like it.
just not for deer.

hope this helps
micheal


----------

